# Matisse before and after



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

HAND HIM OVER!!!! HE'S MINE NOW!

He is so very cute.
He looks great. The legs have enough hair on them to give him balance. The tail is a preference. If you ever plan on growing the ears out in the next year, leave the tail. Since the ears have already started growing out, the tail will be behind if you trim/clip it. I long the long German tail that look like a fat, fluffy carrot. The ears and tail take forever to grow out!
Great Job!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Haha...that's so sweet Dream Agility. His ears aren't growing out persay. I like them short but covered with a little wavy hair. But I use a number 5 comb attachment and then carefully trim around the edges with the shears, not quite up to the edge of the leather. Thanks so much for the compliments. He really does have a very cute disposition and such a happy little fella. Thanks Dream Agility. I will keep on thinking about that carrot tail idea. I would have to become very brave.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks very good, you did a splendid job! I like the tail, but I might prefer it a little smaller, maybe a little more oval.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love it! Now that he is free from show groom constraints, mix, match and modify to your heart's content. He's always going to look sharp. I couldn't part with his perfect poofy tail either.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think he looks just right as he is! I wouldn't part with that adorable fluffy tail either. Oh I want to just pick him up and feel that snuggly little body!! Great job!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Me & Molly think he looks adorable! I LIKE his poufy tail!!!!! I like that he still looks soft and cuddly too!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhh, Matisse is so handsome in his cut! I like your mods, Poodlebeguiled! But then I speak as one who has her Tpoo in a revised Scandi that suits our grooming timetable as well as my abilities, hopefully allowing for skill improvements over time.

Love this!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love it just the way it is now. He's perfect. So adorable!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Mattie looks good just as he is, but an oval tail might come close to the carrot like tail without looking too skinny. Might be worth trying to see if you like it.


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely pictures and adorable Mattie. Do share more pictures of Mattie please.

Stones Sharp Accountants


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Matisse is so handsome! I'm a fan of a fluffy tail  
Oh and that's exactly how I want Flynn's ears eventually - short but still has a little fluff to them.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Matisse, my man, you are looking especially handsome today. Tell your mom that she did a great job and that your tail is perfect in every way. The girls will not be able to resist you!

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...thank you everyone! What nice and helpful compliments!!! I sort of like his little round tail fluff, but will be thinking on the carrot tail. It may indeed look more balanced with his body. I mean, the roundness sort of seems out of character with the rest. On the other hand, I agree...it_ is _cute to go with his darling personality. Anyhow, I appreciate your looking at his pictures. I thought it was so funny how he sat down and was watching me doing something. His legs were very spread apart. Then I saw his eyes closing and I grabbed the camera. (phone) I almost missed that picture, as he stood up just after. That's why it's a little blurry maybe. Anyhow, he is a constant source of joy and amusement. And so are the other two boys. Thanks again!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, my, he is just darling!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Judy. He is a sweetie. 

I love that picture of your two in your siggy. They are both _really_ good looking and so nicely groomed.


----------

